# "FUCK YOUR NO SMOKING SIGN" (single)



## A.D.E.R. (Jun 22, 2009)

Yo! What up? I'm kellin from After Death Emergency Room. Listen to our debut album and single "FUCK YOUR NO SMOKING SIGN" 
here:
www.myspace.com/AfterDeathEmergencyRoom



Pretty chill stuff all recorded from my living room! Very drug influenced, check it out and give me some feedback.]


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Jun 26, 2009)

A.D.E.R. said:


> Yo! What up? I'm kellin from After Death Emergency Room. Listen to our debut album and single "FUCK YOUR NO SMOKING SIGN"
> here:
> www.myspace.com/AfterDeathEmergencyRoom
> 
> ...


Shit Christ Almighty the recording quality fuck up the potential of this. You guys have an early modest mouse feel that I can dig. Definitely got talent just invest in a better mic or maybe some studio time


----------

